# Anyone Use Polyethylene Cutting Edges



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with polyethylene (UHMW) cutting edges. Not polyurethane and not rubber. My main concern is wear life of a 1.5inch piece after doing 30 driveways and 3 parking lots. Will I make it through a season for roughly 15-20 outtings? Any other comments would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have one from cutting edge poly on a plow that does 1 aptartment complex and 8 resturants each night and its barely showing any wear. if you dont get 5 years out of it i would be surprised


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We use all UHMW on our equipment. I have not replaced one in years. Don't buy polyurathane, they are junk and wear way too fast. They are cheaper though. To give you an idea, over 400 hours on one of my snow pushers with uhmw on a loader and we have only leved the thing out. Our trucks are the same way and we have never snapped one off. This is who we buy from. They are the cheapest. (Same as MSU1510) http://cuttingedgepoly.com. We used streamline, but they didn't use uhmw and they are pricy for polyurathane
My guys all love them. Quiet and they scrape like metal. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I know I am just over thinking it but every time I try to get info I get mixed reviews and always the term poly so I have no idea what they are talking about. But I have made my decision and I am gonna give UHMW a try.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

so, this type that you like will also scrape packed, (driven on) or the really wet snowball type of snow at least as well as a steel edge?


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

that is why we switched to cutting edge poly's blades b/c we could not scrape clean with the rubber edges on our pushers. with their poly we are cleaning the snow pack as well as the trucks with steel blades, only the poly lasts way longer than the steel


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah they scrape clean just gotta be careful where you get your poly blade from, some of them wear out way to fast. if you get the right one it will last a heck of a long time


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

snowtech;1074125 said:


> that is why we switched to cutting edge poly's blades b/c we could not scrape clean with the rubber edges on our pushers. with their poly we are cleaning the snow pack as well as the trucks with steel blades, only the poly lasts way longer than the steel


Thanks ! I really appreciate your opinion. I've been thinking it would be good to get away from damage tp blacktop drives and iron stains on concrete.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Do these UHMW edges scrape as well as steel on truck mounted plows?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

yes they do and much quieter


----------



## Mohegansun (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok ,What about parking Garages ? I work at a casino ,Which as you can amagine that people are allways coming in and out ,When we are done plowing we do the 5 parking garages .Managment wants me to put rubber edges on the plows but i dont want to change out the steel to rubber and back and forth ...So what can i use to plow our road and garges with the same blade ....We plow for hours at a time sometimes 30 hrs strieght?or more ...?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubber should be fine for everything. I don't think it can back drag though. Not sure if down pressure helps. I can show u a pic of my plow with the ethylene edge on it later tonite when I am done my lawns.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyone use these poly edges on an ATV blade?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well heres my plow with the polyethylene edge on it. 8 foot piece by 1.5 inches thick that cost me $200 bucks. Its got 2.75 inches of wear. I read around online with guys sayin 2 inches of wear but that just seems like not enough. Put the 1/4 inch by 2 inch piece of steel that will hopefully hold it in place. You can see the plow has a nice big lip down there. I hope like hell this thing back drags okay cuz I got no down pressure. Almost done rebuilding this plow, man never again!


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Was wondering guys, What are these like new? you know how a new steel edge hops until the bottom bevels out? What about the break in on these?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You putting a deflector on your plow Jaynen?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya got the deflector washer left to paint, then put the markers back on, gotta flush the hydros again and do the truck side wiring and I am done. Changed out the plow side wiring cuz a bunch of pins were broken. Using trailer hitch connections now.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Its what he have been using the last 8 years under all our blowers.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Great job on the refurb.... I did the exact same thing last year... Its alot of work but worth every penny.... T-40 the living crap out of it and you wount have to refurb it again...


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Just found this thread (Google and Bing search works MUCH better than the site search). 
So, just to be clear, the UHMW polyethylene is superior to the polyurethane?
Does it really outlast high carbon steel?
What are the sources for the polyethylene?
Jaynen, is that egde polyurethane or polyehtylene?
Did it live up to your expectations?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

The piece I had was uhmw polyethylene. I couldnt get the edge to wear in properly. I drove around for about an hour on wet pavement and only wore about 25% in. No where near long enough to wear it to a sharp point or close to that. So it didnt scrape clean and didnt have any time to mess around with it so I went back to my steel edge. Deffinatly good for wear resistance, quite, didnt catch on anything, and amazing on gravel. But couldnt scrape clean on asphalt. I might give it a try again this year but first cutting the angle of attack in with a skill saw or something.


----------

